# Recent road closures?



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi!
Due to COVID-19, San Mateo parks are all closed, so no Radio Road on San Bruno Mountain. Know of any other routes that may be closed to cyclists?


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Sawyer Camp trail along the Crystal Springs Reservoir in San Mateo.
Ralston Ave trial that takes you from Ralston Ave in Belmont/San Mateo to Canada Road.
I assume San Andreas trail in San Bruno but haven't checked.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

N184PM said:


> Sawyer Camp trail along the Crystal Springs Reservoir in San Mateo.
> Ralston Ave trial that takes you from Ralston Ave in Belmont/San Mateo to Canada Road.
> I assume San Andreas trail in San Bruno but haven't checked.


Thanks! I usually approach Cañada from the Bay Trail, but that's good to know.


----------

